# 5 babies to rehome in Alabama



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Though it's not quite time to place my babies up for adoption I wanted to go ahead and post because the time is fast approaching that they will be weaned and ready for loving homes. I have 2 males who I would love to see be taken together and 3 females. I would love to keep all of my babies but I'm just not sure I can handle 7. They are 2 weeks old now. You can see pics under the accidental litter page under the title oh my..... These babies are absolutely precious! And I want them to have the best life they can possibly have!


----------



## Olivia19 (May 28, 2014)

What part of Alabama? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Oxford. About an hour east of Birmingham.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

You're in Memphis right? That's about a 6 hour drive from here but I would be willing to meet half way if you are interested in the 2 boys. It'll be a few weeks yet before they are ready. But I want them to have wonderful homes and I'm willing to do whatever I have to do to know that they will be loved.


----------

